# Beeping when driver door open and then car turned off



## christopherm (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone know why the car will beep if you have the door open and then turn off the car or turn off the car and then open the door right away? I find that this doesn't happen if I turn off the car, sit for a second or two, and then open the door. I just find it really annoying because from my perspective there is nothing to beep about since it actually wouldn't beep if i would just wait a moment.

Is there any way to turn it off?


----------

